# Rabbit Exhaust Size



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

what is the stock size/dia. of the rabbit 2.5 exhaust? I have heard and read that it is a 2.5" stock. But I have also heard that it is a 2.25" stock? 
As well, how come most aftermarket are 2.5" and and few are 2.25" (GHL i believe).
ty for any info.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

it is 2.25 stock, i just measured my exhaust with calipers and i got 2.250.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

ahhh. is your magnaflow bigger?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i made my exhaust myself. i went with a 2.25 to 2.5 transition right into the magnaflow muffler, and 2.5 tubing from there.


----------

